

Show HN: Motivation of the day :-0 - rgehring
https://github.com/rgehring/motivation_otd

======
devnonymous
Nice, but I am assuming the author did not know about fortune[1] ?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortune_%28Unix%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fortune_%28Unix%29)

